#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT linkes Kniegelenk (Verdacht auf Innenmeniskusläsion >

## logik

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir letzte Woche beim Aussteigen aus dem Taxi das Knie mal wieder verdreht bzw. bin mit dem Knie seitlich umgeknickt. Ist mir schon öfters passiert, aber so heftig wie dieses Mal war es noch nie.  
Heute habe ich den Befund vom Radiologen abgeholt und verstehe natürlich fast nix, was da drinne steht. Habe leider erst am Montag nen Termin beim Orthopäden bekommen und würde aber gerne jetzt schon wissen, was da so weh tut und was evtl. kaputt ist.  *Hier der Befund:*
Mukoide Degeneration Grad 2 im Hinterhorn des Innenmeniskus ohne Einriß, der Oberfläche oder Unterfläche. Diskrete Subluxation des Vorderhorns nach ventromedial. 
Unauffalliger Außenmeniskus bis auf ein kleines Ganglion am Vorderhorn. 
An der ventralen lateralen Femurkondyle findet sich eine frische osteochondrale Impression mit subchondralem Spongiosaödem in erster Linie postkontusioneller Genese. 
lntakte Kreuzbänder und Kollateralbänder (DAS VERSTEHE SOGAR ICH, kann man dass nicht alles so schreiben?  :Grin: ). Narbig verdicktes Innenband. Unauffälliges Ligamentum patellae. 
Dysplasie des Patellagleitlagers Typ 4 nach Hepp mit Subluxation Patella nach lateral. Keine höhergradige laterale Chondropathie. 
Mittelgradiger Gelenkerguß. 
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe...

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Carsten 
Der hintere Anteil des inneren Meniscus ist oberflächlich geschädigt. Sein vorderer Anteil ist etwas nach vorn und zur Mitte des Gelenkes verschoben. 
Am vorderen Anteil des Außenmeniscus ist eine leichte Vergrößerung erkennbar.  
An der seitlichen vorderen Gelenkfläche des Oberschenkels sieht man eingebrochenes bzw zusammengedrücktes Knochen-Knorpel-Material, welches auf eine frische Verletzung zurückzuführen ist. Außerdem befindet sich im Knie ein Gelenkerguss. 
Sämtliche Bänder sind unauffällig, bis auf das vernarbte Innenband. Das muss irgendwann mal angerissen gewesen sein. 
Der Knorpel unter der Kniescheibe ist deutlich verändert. Die Kniescheibe selbst ist zur Seite hin verrutscht.  
Gruß Christiane

----------

